# New TUG Search page!



## TUGBrian (Jul 17, 2008)

As requested, this page was created to allow any and all users to type in any search term, phrase, question or whatever you wish to search for within the TUG family of sites!

it will search all of tug2.net, timeshare-users-group.com and here on tugbbs.com and return any and all relavent results!

hopefully this will make your searching through everything on TUG far easier!

TUG GLOBAL SEARCH




http://tug2.net/Global_TUG_Search.html


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 17, 2008)

ill also build this box into the new TUG homepage when I complete the new re-design of that as well!


----------

